# gates of delerium.



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes it would. As a Asylum and Insanity is the theme of that CD. If you wish to know more.. or to hear some. PM Me.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can hear some of it here:
*Gates of Delirium Listening Page*


----------

